# Sleepy time for Sadie and Ritz!



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

The pups were being cute and sleepy (again :wink: ) so Daddy decided to snap some pics! Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Ritz and Sadie look so precious in those photos. I can not resist a sleepy chi. Awesome pics by the way. 

Leslie


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so adorable I love the winnie the pooh duvet so cute :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonderful pic's...such sweet sleepy little chi's. The last pic 's is especially nice !


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awwwwww, how sweet!! Ritz always has the most soulful look in his eyes! And Sadie is such a stunner!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love those pics. The last one with the bear is the best. Awsome pics by the way. What a good photographer.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

For some reason Ritz loves sleeping on that stuffed panda! It's so cute! I just leave it on the bed and I come in and he's sleeping on top of it. It's so cute!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

just perfect


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Darling Pictures!!! It is about time we saw some pictures of Sadie and Ritz! :wink: Two of my favorites!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They are sooo adorable! Great pics!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I've been missing pictures of the kids, nice to see some again and they are precious. Love the one of Sadie all snuggled in and the last one of Ritz and the panda.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

How beautiful!!! I don't know how you do it every time! I had been hanging out for new pics of those cuties  Thought your camera might have broke or something, lol


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> For some reason Ritz loves sleeping on that stuffed panda! It's so cute! I just leave it on the bed and I come in and he's sleeping on top of it. It's so cute!!


The little man loves his panda.  

Sadie looks all worried, like she's afraid you're going to make her leave her comfy place. :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Ooooooh. How adorable. He's a great photographer.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wonderful pics. It's been far too long since you lasted posted pics. More please. :love3:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Great pics, as usual. Sadie and Ritz always look so calm and peaceful and quiet - like little angels. :wink: Which I am sure they are - at least most of the time. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*yawn* i'm ready for bed now lol!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ruby's Ma said:


> How beautiful!!! I don't know how you do it every time! I had been hanging out for new pics of those cuties  Thought your camera might have broke or something, lol


LOL, no his camera didn't break! :wink: And yes they are angels :angel10: , except when they pee on the floor or my drapes! :evil: 

Thanks guys! :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Love the pics!!! Awesome quality on your camera....


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

They always look beautiful!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> ilovesadie said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason Ritz loves sleeping on that stuffed panda! It's so cute! I just leave it on the bed and I come in and he's sleeping on top of it. It's so cute!!
> ...


He does LOVE his panda!! :wink: And you're right. For some reason she has this worried look on her face a lot. I don't know why though. She lives the life of a Queen!! :queen:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

precious pictures :shock: they are both so cute !!! vienna likes to sleep on top of a gigantic tiger too  

kisses nat


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww look at them! They are living the life, huh? 8) They look beautiful as usual and how cute that Ritz loves that panda bear.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awww they are the cutest!


xx,


Nadine.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, what GREAT pics, as usual!! What cute models too!! We haven't seen to many pics of them lately, I was starting to get Sadie/Ritz deprived!! 

Glad to see them - they are both true SuperStars!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

luvmydogs said:


> Ritz and Sadie look so precious in those photos. I can not resist a sleepy chi. Awesome pics by the way.
> 
> Leslie


basically exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love your siggy!! :lol: Sadie looks like she's got diva attitude in it! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

CooperChi said:


> I love your siggy!! :lol: Sadie looks like she's got diva attitude in it! :lol:


Haha...yeah that's why I love that picture. She's a runway model! She reminds me of Ben Stiller in that movie Zoolander. :wink: Haha! 

Nat, that's so cute that Vienna likes to sleep on her tiger! I have a big tiger too and Ritz loves him but he likes to dig off his fur.  So I don't let him touch the tiger.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

My friend just showed me this picture that she had on her camera of Ritz and Sadie. It cracks me up everytime I see it becuase they just look so weird!! :wink:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

*Aww!*

Those are excellent photos! I'm like everyone else, the last one's the best!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Wonderful pictures....like always!
They are both sooooo cute!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks guys!! :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love Sadie and Ritz pictures...


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

:blob7: Oh boy, more photos of Sadie and Ritz ! The one of Ritz and the panda is my favorite.
The photos on your Dogster pages are great too !


----------

